
Equifax endangered millions. It’s now hoping you won’t seek $125 in compensation - rschnalzer
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-07-25/column-equifax-facebook-privacy-settlements
======
gravy
Is it weird that I don't trust the settlement link at the end of the article?

~~~
thrill
You can follow the link from hereL [https://www.ftc.gov/enforcement/cases-
proceedings/refunds/eq...](https://www.ftc.gov/enforcement/cases-
proceedings/refunds/equifax-data-breach-settlement)

------
sarcasmOrTears
"Endangered" and just 125$ in compensation in the same sentence doesn't sound
right

~~~
RandomInteger4
This is how class actions lawsuits work. They're not meant to completely
compensate all the victims, but rather sue the defendant on behalf of all the
victims with a single case to efficiently enact a larger punitive financial
penalty.

Or at least that's my armchair IANAL understanding.

